

Inspiration for startup ideas - MichalHudecek
http://www.ideaswatch.com/
Hi,<p>we have launched a new site for young entrepreneurs looking for business ideas. You can share ideas for cool new products or services you don't plan to realize yourself, discuss startup ideas with entrepreneurial and creative minds from all over the world and get in touch with other people passionate about the same idea and start a business together.<p>Let me know what you think
======
bzupnick
why would someone tell there startup idea to the world?

